# Can you file and get temp custody without a lawyer?



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

Is it possible to file and gain temp custody of your kids yourself, then be willing to go to mediation and if it does not work out then hire/see a lawyer?


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

houston dad, been following your story from the beginning...wish you would quit playing around, and being afraid of standing up to your wife, and spend some money protecting your children...


----------

